# Anyone who uses Ricdam's Excel sheet..



## letmethehellin (Nov 6, 2016)

Do your monthly (Quarterly statements) match the Quarterly Summary in the spread sheet ?
Mine are always out Plus or minus around $150..


----------



## roober (Mar 20, 2017)

My weekly totals are always out by a few cents.

Anyone heard if or when the new version will be out?


----------



## letmethehellin (Nov 6, 2016)

roober said:


> My weekly totals are always out by a few cents.
> 
> Anyone heard if or when the new version will be out?


New Version is out. Been using it for over a week..

My fares are out by maximum 10 cents every week thats because oober uses a 3 decimal system where we can't see the 3rd decimal.

But to be out in the hundreds according doesn't add up 
(i've spent 15-20 hours crunching numbers on this sheet over the week)


----------



## AVAPUL (Jul 26, 2017)

Hey, new to all of this, I only started this week. Does anyone know where I can get a copy of this spreadsheet?

Cheers


----------



## letmethehellin (Nov 6, 2016)

Yes





<---


----------



## AVAPUL (Jul 26, 2017)

letmethehellin said:


> Yes
> 
> <---


Thankyou very much!


----------

